
Slicing Earth, Carefully: On Wet and Dry Great and Small Circles - mci
https://marcinciura.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/slicing-earth-carefully/
======
DrScump
The stated premise: "Can you slice Earth flat _through its centre_ while
touching no land?"

is at odd with the results. None of the examples goes through the center (the
core - either geographical or center of mass). The solutions are circular
surface traces assuming a two-dimensional projection.

Interesting, nonetheless, but the opening premise could use a reword. Maybe,
"can you find a region such that a flat plane would cut the Earth without
touching land?"

~~~
ColinWright
I think you are mistaken. The solutions as drawn are circles on an appropriate
representation of the Earth, such that the places on the circle form a Great
Circle when mapped back onto the sphere, and hence do define a slice through
the centre. In particular, in the gallery of the locally optimal Great Circles
he is using an azimuthal equidistant projection, and so the circles in the
diagrams do correspond to Great Circles on the sphere.

